# Sliding door cable



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

My sliding door cable snapped and need to find a replacement. I could only find the entire module. Just wondering if anyone knows where I can get a replacement for just the cable. As far as I know, everything else including motor is still working fine. Here's a picture for reference. https://1drv.ms/i/s!Amg4rZtJlmXAqrhZT-742X80wbbmUA


----------



## VonFricken (Nov 2, 2017)

*sliding door cable*

hey hope all is well i looked into the sliding door cable you can get it from dealer or ebay oem specified im sure there out there other places to but thats where i found it good luck


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

VonFricken said:


> hey hope all is well i looked into the sliding door cable you can get it from dealer or ebay oem specified im sure there out there other places to but thats where i found it good luck


Would you happen to have the part number for it?


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Have you checked your local junkyards?


----------



## Steel Blue (Oct 5, 2021)

thaddyusmaximus said:


> My sliding door cable snapped and need to find a replacement. I could only find the entire module. Just wondering if anyone knows where I can get a replacement for just the cable. As far as I know, everything else including motor is still working fine. Here's a picture for reference. 20180203_111100.jpg


Hey did you ever get this fixed ? Because mine just broke today ARRRGH !! I saw your pic and its the exact same.


----------



## coxynotkirsty (7 mo ago)

Check the plastic tensioner that holds the ends of that cable - it's hard to see but this part tends to work it's way loose and shatter. There is no replacement from Chrysler although I have seen the tensioner available from a website that specialises in van conversions. Quick note about the routing of the cable in the attached photo. Something does not look right about the way it's lying and there is a small metal tab that helps with the alignment that appears to be missing. Chafing in the sliding door wiring loom is a common problem with these vans.


----------

